# Happy birthday, Oistrach!



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Oistrach13!!!! I hope you are doing fine, and all the best from me!!!!!!

Daniel


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah, and me too! Happy Bday! :lol:


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

Yay!!! Happy birthday, Oistrach13!!!! B)


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm so sorry everybody, I've been quite busy lately, the last two weeks have been full of exams.

infact, on my birthday, I spent the morning studying philosophy, and the afternoon attending german class. the day after I had a physics test, then a math test, then sociology..... and a very long list.

thank you everybody for your kind sentiments, and I apoligize for the really late reply  

amr


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Happy Belated Birthday! How'd you do in your exams?


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

thanks,

I did mostly fine 

you'll understand why "mostly" fine if you meet my math teacher <_<


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Come on, you will always say "mostly", even if you got 99/100.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...ooohh....you're one of 'those'....


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah, i could tall before. you seem like that type.


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

I refuse to be of "that" type :lol: 

my math average is actually 95/120 and not 99/100 <_< 

two people in my class got over 100, and I'm the first in my class


----------

